# +هنوني و صلولي+



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 سبتمبر 2014)

يا جماعه...رجاء محبه صلوا لي ربنا يحميني و يكمل معايا و يبعد عني عدو الخير   دا اولا

و ثانيا هنوني بقي...:kap:

بس كدا بس المهم انكم تصلوا لي ان ربنا ييسرها معايا و يبعد عني حروب ابليس...

سلام ليكم​


----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2014)

ربنا معاك ويحميكي من كل سوء 
 وانشالله يارب تنالي الي في بالك 
ببركة و شفاعة ام النور و كل  القديسين 
امييين​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 سبتمبر 2014)

محدش رد غير كلدانية القمر! خلاص هولع في المنتدي هههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (17 سبتمبر 2014)

" إننا نقسم عليك أيتها الارواح النجسة ونطردك أيّا كنت :

   قوات شيطانية ، زمرة العدّو الجهنميّ ، غُزات جهنميّة ،

   فِرقا ماكرة أو محافل وشيع شيطانية أو مِلّه شريرة ـ

 باسـم و " قـوّة " ربّـنا يسـوع المسـيح  

فليُقبَض عليك ولتُطرَدي من كنيسـة الله

ومن النفوس التي على صورة الله ومثاله...

 كأختنا GOSPEL الطالبة  شفاعتك وقوتك ومحبتك يا رب...

 المُفتداة بـدم الحمـل الالـهي الثـمـيـن .

=============
فلنجاهد روحياً لأن الانسان لو ترك نفسه لممارسة اهوائه
فأنه سيصبح قاتلاً ومجرماً بشرياً دون ان يقتل 
يتحول الانسان الى افعى تعض يميناً ويساراً
يسوع نفسه هاجمه ابليس  حارب  وجاهد 40 ليلة ونهار 
مع انه كان بشرياً مثلنا يجوع ويعطش 

الرب يكون معك ويساعدك بجهادك الروحي 
فليس العيب ان نقع بل ان لا نحاول القيام من جديد


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 سبتمبر 2014)

*حبيبتي ربنا معاكي ويحميكي ويحافظ عليكي
متخفيش هو دايما معاكي في كل خطوة بتخطيها
صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاكي أمين †

والف الف الف مليون مبررروك
والله انا فرحتلك جداٌ
هو انا مش عارفه انا بباركلك وفرحنالك علي ايه
بس مش مهم 
*​


----------



## kalimooo (17 سبتمبر 2014)

مبروووووووووك بس على شو


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 سبتمبر 2014)

عندي مقابله بكره صلولي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2014)

الف مبروك وربنا يقف معاكي 
ويختارلك الصالح


----------



## أَمَة (17 سبتمبر 2014)

أرفع صلاتي الى الرب يسوع المسيح مخلصنا والهنا!
متضرعة اليه أن يعطيك قوة من فوق
فيرشدك الروح القدس - روح الحق
في التصرف اللائق والكلام الحكيم
خلال مقابلتك
لتجدي حظوة في أعينهم 
وتكون هذه الوظيفة هي المناسبة 
لكفاءتك وقدراتك وملائمة لصفاتك الشخصية المميزة. 

آمين.​


----------



## أَمَة (17 سبتمبر 2014)

أرفع صلاتي الى الرب يسوع المسيح مخلصنا والهنا!
متضرعة اليه أن يعطيك قوة من فوق
فيرشدك الروح القدس - روح الحق
في التصرف اللائق والكلام الحكيم
خلال مقابلتك
لتجدي حظوة في أعينهم 
وتكون هذه الوظيفة هي المناسبة 
لكفاءتك وقدراتك وملائمة لصفاتك الشخصية المميزة. 

آمين.​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 سبتمبر 2014)

*ألف مبروك 

على إيه بأة ؟؟*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 سبتمبر 2014)

حبيبتى---
الرب يكون معاكى-- و يديكى سلام و قبول بفرح نتيجه المقابله-- مهما كانت النتيجه--
الرب معكى


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (17 سبتمبر 2014)

ربنا يتمجد معاكى بعمله الصالح لحياتك ..


----------



## مونيكا 57 (17 سبتمبر 2014)

*الف مبروووووك وربنا يوفقك
الرب يحميكى ويبعد عنك عدو الخير​*


----------



## تيمو (17 سبتمبر 2014)

يارب يا يسوع ... إذا عبدك يالي بصلي لك حاسس بشعور تعاطف مع ابنتك جوزبل، فكيف إنتَ لا تشفق عليها وتقويها وتعطيها قوة فوق قوة ومجد فوق مجد، وإنتَ يالي فاديها بدمك؟ يارب امنحها كما يليق بإبنة الملك، وأعطيها كما يحق أن تكون منزلة أبناءك فيك. أعطيها نجاح ونصر زي ما كنت تعطي موسى، شق البحار، أزل الجبال من أمامها. يارب فرّح قلبها وابعد عنها كل شر وشبه شر ويارب تساعدها تطلع من المكان يالي هي فيه كما أخرجت إبراهيم من وطنه للأرض التي وعدتها له.  

يارب سهّل أمر عملها، وبكل خطوة تمشي فيه تحوّل القفر ينبوعاً. يارب خلّيها تعاين قوتك وعمل إيدك يالي امتدت للأبرص والأعمى وكل محتاج وعملت المعجزات، اصنع فيها ومعها ومن خلالها معجزة ترفعها فيها وترفع هي معها الكثيرين.

باسم يسوع أصلي ... آمين


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2014)

*ربنا معاكم ويسندكم
مبروك من كل قلبى*​


----------



## Bent el Massih (17 سبتمبر 2014)

*ربنا يتمجد معاكي حبيبتي ويحميكي
والف مبرووووك​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 سبتمبر 2014)

الرب يحفظك ويحقق لك كل امالك
واحلامك


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 سبتمبر 2014)

*المسيح يسندك ويفتح ذهنك لما فيه خيرك وتقدمك*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 سبتمبر 2014)

*ربنا معاكى ...بس إهدى وركزى وخليكى رولاكس
وبلاش العصبية اللى أنتى فيها تيى 
هى مقابلة شغل والا مقابلة عريث ؟
علشان ندقق فى الصلاة بس 
أقولك : لو فيه الخير ...يجعله من حدك ونصيبك 
- أهى دعوة تمشى ع الأتنين
*​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (17 سبتمبر 2014)

*ربنا يتمجد في حياتك وروحه القدوس يتكلم بلسانك وهو يتحدث بما هو لصالحك ولخيرك اثبتي يا ابنة المسيح يسوع بايمانك به وربنا سيتمجد معاك بمعجزات لانه هو هو امسا واليوم والى الابد ثقي به الها ومنجيا ومخلصا وفاديا وابا سماوية وليكن لك فيه رجاء عظيم والله معك*


----------



## soul & life (17 سبتمبر 2014)

مبرووك .. ربنا يكون معاكى وينور طريقك


----------



## tamav maria (17 سبتمبر 2014)

ربنا معاكي ويوفقك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## soso a (17 سبتمبر 2014)

ابقى طمنينا عليكى 

الرب معاكــ ويحرسكـــ​


----------



## e-Sword (17 سبتمبر 2014)

*يا يسوع كون مع بنتك
*


----------



## BITAR (17 سبتمبر 2014)

*ربنا يحفظك من كل شر وشبه شر*​


----------



## الياس السرياني (17 سبتمبر 2014)

الف الف مبروك اختي الغالية

اللي خلصك من قيود ابليس وحررك ابوك اللي بيحبك

وما بينساك

ربنا معك يا غالية...


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 سبتمبر 2014)

​*ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما 
ويكون معاكى فى كل خطوات حياتك 
ويحقق كل اللى بتتمنيه 
*


----------



## اليعازر (17 سبتمبر 2014)

ربنا يكون معاكي ويدبر لك الصالح.

ابقي طمنينا.
.


----------



## candy shop (17 سبتمبر 2014)

امين يارب حبيبتى 
ربنا معاكى ودايما سعيده 
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
وتحققى كل اللى بتتمنيه 
​


----------



## happy angel (17 سبتمبر 2014)

الف مبروووووك وربنا يوفقك


----------

